# Dendrobates Azureus Tank's?



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

firstly how much floor space would i need for a group of 3 Dendrobates Azureus (2 males 1 female)
im going to be setting up a fully live tank and was wondering if I could get some suggestions on tank size, makes, where to buy ect.
I like the Exo Terra tanks but is there any better options?

And as far as the live set up goes I was wondering if anyone keeps the poison darts with fruit beetles?

Any and all advice is greatly appreciated:notworthy:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'd say 90 x 45 x 45 for 3.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

I would also say the bigger the better. For these guys I would say a minimum for 3 would be 80x40x40. Check out Rainforest Vivariums he does them to whatever size you want and he is quite well priced, although you would have to travel to collect. Brilliant tanks though, I have 3. They are perfect for dartfrog's as are designed for keeping them.


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I would also say the bigger the better. For these guys I would say a minimum for 3 would be 80x40x40. Check out Rainforest Vivariums he does them to whatever size you want and he is quite well priced, although you would have to travel to collect. Brilliant tanks though, I have 3. They are perfect for dartfrog's as are designed for keeping them.


Thanks, just checked out rainforest vivariums, Yeah nice tanks... maybe il get a 100 x 40 x 40:mf_dribble:
so would you say about a 60 x 40 x 40 for a pair of darts? thinking wheather to get 1 big tank for a group or get 2 smaller tanks and have a pair in each tank...since id like to breed them, which would you advise?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

stuart87 said:


> Thanks, just checked out rainforest vivariums, Yeah nice tanks... maybe il get a 100 x 40 x 40:mf_dribble:
> so would you say about a 60 x 40 x 40 for a pair of darts? thinking wheather to get 1 big tank for a group or get 2 smaller tanks and have a pair in each tank...since id like to breed them, which would you advise?


Yeah, I have a pair of leucs in a 50x40x40 and a pair of juvenile auratus in a 40 cube.. I would get two vivs and have two different kinds of darts. Thats what I would do.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I keep my Azureas in a 40cm cube, which is as small as you should go for a pair.

If your interest is in breeding, then either 40cm cubes or 50x40x40s and put them on a rack. If you are more interested in a display, then 1 big viv on a cabinet looks nicer, but is less efficient use of space.

Ade


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

ok great, think il go for 2 tanks... I realy want to get into breeding.

Do any of you guys have planted live set ups?
I want to find out if its safe to house fruit beetles in the tank with darts as part of the clean up crew along with trop springtails, trop woodlice and maybe worms.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

stuart87 said:


> firstly how much floor space would i need for a group of 3 Dendrobates Azureus (2 males 1 female)
> im going to be setting up a fully live tank and was wondering if I could get some suggestions on tank size, makes, where to buy ect.
> I like the Exo Terra tanks but is there any better options?
> 
> ...


hey stu I'm stu 
don't know about F B's
60x40x40cm high or bigger speak to Richieb www.rainforrestvivs.co.uk you'll be better with one of the entstyle vivs that he makes
Richie thats another drink ya owe me
regards
Stu



sticky needed huh:lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> hey stu I'm stu
> don't know about F B's
> 60x40x40cm high or bigger speak to Richieb www.rainforrestvivs.co.uk you'll be better with one of the entstyle vivs that he makes
> Richie thats another drink ya owe me
> ...


Your too late stu, i have already pointed him in the direction of richie. That's me he.owes a drink :lol2:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

stuart87 said:


> ok great, think il go for 2 tanks... I realy want to get into breeding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive never used fruit beetles but i wouldnt use these or millipedes as people suggest if youre going to breed your frogs if they did spawn they might eat the eggs, i would just stick to springs and woodlice which you can just top up every week if needs be



soundstounite said:


> hey stu I'm stu
> don't know about F B's
> 60x40x40cm high or bigger speak to Richieb www.rainforrestvivs.co.uk you'll be better with one of the entstyle vivs that he makes
> Richie thats another drink ya owe me
> ...


Thanks Stu, youll have to come to frogday for your drink buddy :2thumb:



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Your too late stu, i have already pointed him in the direction of richie. That's me he.owes a drink :lol2:


 Matt you can have yours Saturday when you pick your viv up : victory:

cheers
Richie


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Your too late stu, i have already pointed him in the direction of richie. That's me he.owes a drink :lol2:


 :lol2::lol2: the old rascal's just been really helpful to me so now i owe him 2...life's so cruel,the welsh always win,just as i was getting thirsty too:mf_dribble:LMAO
Stu


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> :lol2::lol2: the old rascal's just been really helpful to me so now i owe him 2...life's so cruel,the welsh always win,just as i was getting thirsty too:mf_dribble:LMAO
> Stu


Yeah I try and get him business whenever I see people wanting tanks. Plus his tanks are really good. Although sounds like he is doing pretty well by himself haha. Going to pick up a tank on Saturday off him and most likely lots more plants!!!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah I try and get him business whenever I see people wanting tanks. Plus his tanks are really good. Although sounds like he is doing pretty well by himself haha. Going to pick up a tank on Saturday off him and most likely lots more plants!!!


 what can i say.... i don't doubt it Matty plus Richie is always trying to help us all out with his wisdom and experiance,i still ain't met him yet but one day will be able to say cheers proper,i don't think we ought to be drinking at frogday though,somehow i don't think we will get home for a week...or 2:blush::lol2:
sorry Stu another hijack:blush:
Stu


----------

